# The Other Dark Meat



## del (Jan 14, 2009)

He rolls into the parking lot of Leon's Thriftway in an old, maroon Impala with a trunk full of frozen meat. Raccoon  the other dark meat.

In five minutes, Montrose, Mo., trapper Larry Brownsberger is sold out in the lot at 39th Street and Kensington Avenue. Word has gotten around about how clean his frozen raccoon carcasses are. How nicely theyre tucked up in their brown butcher paper. How they almost look like a trussed turkey  or something.

His loyal customers beam as they leave, thinking about the meal they'll soon be eating.

That is, as soon as the meat is thawed. Then brined. Soaked overnight. Parboiled for two hours. Slow-roasted or smoked or barbecued to perfection.

McClatchy Washington Bureau | 01/13/2009 | The other dark meat: Raccoon is making it to the table


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 14, 2009)

del said:


> He rolls into the parking lot of Leon's Thriftway in an old, maroon Impala with a trunk full of frozen meat. Raccoon  the other dark meat.
> 
> In five minutes, Montrose, Mo., trapper Larry Brownsberger is sold out in the lot at 39th Street and Kensington Avenue. Word has gotten around about how clean his frozen raccoon carcasses are. How nicely theyre tucked up in their brown butcher paper. How they almost look like a trussed turkey  or something.
> 
> ...



hmmmmmm  well they're bigger than squirrels. 
Can you pawn em off to someone else beef to overcome the EWWW factor ?


----------



## del (Jan 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> hmmmmmm  well they're bigger than squirrels.
> Can you pawn em off to someone else beef to overcome the EWWW factor ?



i like that by law they have to leave one paw on the carcass so you can't be swindled into eating a cat or dog by mistake.

i hate when i do that


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 14, 2009)

del said:


> i like that by law they have to leave one paw on the carcass so you can't be swindled into eating a cat or dog by mistake.
> 
> i hate when i do that



thank God the government maintains coon regulations. It makes me have faith in them again


----------



## random3434 (Jan 14, 2009)

del said:


> i like that by law they have to leave one paw on the carcass so you can't be swindled into eating a cat or dog by mistake.
> 
> i hate when i do that


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 14, 2009)

I've got some extra deer feet laying around here-- i wonder if I could attach them somehow and pawn those coons off and little deers.


----------



## del (Jan 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> I've got some extra deer feet laying around here-- i wonder if I could attach them somehow and pawn those coons off and little deers.



sell em as unicorns


----------



## Anguille (Jan 14, 2009)

_Fur trappers, who harvest most of the raccoons sold in Missouri, "try to kill as humanely as possible," says Beringer, a trapper himself. "It's part of the culture."
_
I wonder how true that is.I'd be curious to see what raccoon tastes like but I think I'd not risk the possible exposure to rabies. Even though the article says rabies infection in raccoons is currently limited to the East Coast, it's spreading.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 14, 2009)

del said:


> He rolls into the parking lot of Leon's Thriftway in an old, maroon Impala with a trunk full of frozen meat. Raccoon  the other dark meat.
> 
> In five minutes, Montrose, Mo., trapper Larry Brownsberger is sold out in the lot at 39th Street and Kensington Avenue. Word has gotten around about how clean his frozen raccoon carcasses are. How nicely theyre tucked up in their brown butcher paper. How they almost look like a trussed turkey  or something.
> 
> ...


 
I wonder if WO and SJ are lurking today? They'll wet their pants if they see you posting about coons.


----------



## catzmeow (Jan 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> I wonder if WO and SJ are lurking today? They'll wet their pants if they see you posting about coons.



God, this makes me so damn proud to be a Missouri Native.  There are coon hunting clubs all over south Missouri...try that one on for size.


----------



## Dis (Jan 14, 2009)

Some things are just wrong.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 14, 2009)

Dis said:


> Some things are just wrong.


Yeah, like your avatar. It's giving me the evil eye.


----------



## Dis (Jan 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Yeah, like your avatar. It's giving me the evil eye.



In that case, I'll keep it longer than I usually keep them.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 14, 2009)

Dis said:


> In that case, I'll keep it longer than I usually keep them.


I'm sure it will grow on me. In fact, I'm starting to like it already. I think I like it a lot now.


----------



## Dis (Jan 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> I'm sure it will grow on me. In fact, I'm starting to like it already. I think I like it a lot now.



Good.  Than you won't mind if I keep it longer than I usually keep them.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 14, 2009)

Dis said:


> Good.  Than you won't mind if I keep it longer than I usually keep them.


What can I say, it's no worse than your last one. The Devnell look alike one.


----------



## Dis (Jan 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> What can I say, it's no worse than your last one. The Devnell look alike one.



  Round 1: Anguille.

Insult someones looks when you don't have the nerve to post your own pic.

True class.  Again..


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 14, 2009)

Dis said:


> Round 1: Anguille.
> 
> Insult someones looks when you don't have the nerve to post your own pic.
> 
> True class.  Again..



ya----you lost that one eel lady----by all rights you outta lose about 10 rep points.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 14, 2009)

LOL!  You two are just dying to get your autographed photo of Gwyneth, but you'll just have to write to my fan club like everyone else.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> LOL!  You two are just dying to get your autographed photo of Gwyneth, but you'll just have to write to my fan club like everyone else.



ya--well chloe flat out lied about that 

no pic --no talk


----------



## Anguille (Jan 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> ya--well chloe flat out lied about that
> 
> no pic --no talk


I learned from Dis' mistake.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> I learned from Dis' mistake.


Neg rep comment from Dis on this post:

 "Doesn't matter what you look like - still a pretty shitty person on the inside."

Sorry Dish, I didn't know you were so thin skinned. Considering all the shit you say to me, I thought you'd laugh.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Neg rep comment from Dis on this post:
> 
> "Doesn't matter what you look like - still a pretty shitty person on the inside."
> 
> Sorry Dish, I didn't know you were so thin skinned. Considering all the shit you say to me, I thought you'd laugh.



oh quit whining--you still have 100 rep points


----------



## Dis (Jan 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> Neg rep comment from Dis on this post:
> 
> "Doesn't matter what you look like - still a pretty shitty person on the inside."
> 
> Sorry Dish, I didn't know you were so thin skinned. Considering all the shit you say to me, I thought you'd laugh.



Sorry, Anguille.. Rep is nothing.. I figured you'd laugh.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 14, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> oh quit whining--you still have 100 rep points


Yes, I do. And I'm not bitter either.


----------



## del (Jan 14, 2009)

Dis said:


> <edit>.. Rep is nothing.<edit>.







Dis said:


> I figured you'd laugh.



so did i.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 14, 2009)

del said:


> so did i.


I guess I don't get the joke. 

Being called a shitty person must have been the punch line.


----------



## Dis (Jan 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> I guess I don't get the joke.
> 
> Being called a shitty person must have been the punch line.



Guess that makes us even.. I didn't get the joke, either.  *shrug*  Lighten up, eh?  Life's too short.


----------



## del (Jan 14, 2009)

Anguille said:


> I guess I don't get the joke.
> 
> Being called a shitty person must have been the punch line.



i guess you didn't.


----------



## catzmeow (Jan 15, 2009)

I can't believe you are so thin-skinned.  I mean, attacking someone's appearance, particularly when you don't have the guts to post your own picture, is such a classic internet move...

by douchebags.

Being called on that seems fair to me.


----------



## del (Jan 15, 2009)

can we get back to eating raccoons, people?


----------



## random3434 (Jan 15, 2009)

del said:


> can we get back to eating raccoons, people?


Does Morning Star make a vegetarian racoon patty I wonder?


----------



## del (Jan 15, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Does Morning Star make a vegetarian racoon patty I wonder?



of course. look for the box with the striped tail


----------



## catzmeow (Jan 15, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Does Morning Star make a vegetarian racoon patty I wonder?



So, how large is the average raccoon?  And, does it taste like dark meat of a chicken, or is it gamier?

Also, what does the average racoon EAT, and how does that impact the taste of the meat?  Around where I live, raccoons eat garbage...

yummmy.


----------



## random3434 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 15, 2009)

Anguille said:


> _Fur trappers, who harvest most of the raccoons sold in Missouri, "try to kill as humanely as possible," says Beringer, a trapper himself. "It's part of the culture."
> _
> I wonder how true that is.I'd be curious to see what raccoon tastes like but I think I'd not risk the possible exposure to rabies. Even though the article says rabies infection in raccoons is currently limited to the East Coast, it's spreading.



You can get rabies from them if they're cooked?????? I was under the impression that rabies was a virus, and therefore killable?


----------



## Anguille (Jan 15, 2009)

catzmeow said:


> I can't believe you are so thin-skinned.  I mean, attacking someone's appearance, particularly when you don't have the guts to post your own picture, is such a classic internet move...
> 
> by douchebags.
> 
> Being called on that seems fair to me.


Considering the kind of things Dish has said to me in the past, it looks like she can dish it out but not take it. However, I don't see where I really insulted her looks, she and Devnell really do look like look like brother and sister to me. And since I think he's a handsome guy, she shouldn't be offended by that. 
When I say I learned by her example not to post my pic, I mean that some of the attention she has gotten from posting her pic is not the kind of attention I want.

Dish is like a feral cat, very moody. She gets jokey and playfully insulting with you and then just when you think you have a friendly rapport with her she slashes with the claws out. 

I would never seriously insult someone's looks, not even hers. It surprises me that she is so touchy about them considering how many poses of herself she puts in her avatar. It seems like she's proud of her looks. And she should be.
For the record I think she's very attractive, beautiful skin and a lovely shade of strawberry blonde hair. I've remarked so before  If she ever smiled in her pics, she might even be beautiful, who knows?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 15, 2009)

You spend way too much time on the internet, methinks.


----------



## Ravi (Jan 15, 2009)

Dis said:


> Round 1: Anguille.
> 
> Insult someones looks when you don't have the nerve to post your own pic.
> 
> True class.  Again..


She actually thinks DevNell is hot.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 15, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> You can get rabies from them if they're cooked?????? I was under the impression that rabies was a virus, and therefore killable?


I don't know if heat destroys the virus but I doubt it. 

They say rabies has not spread to raccoons in Missouri and further west but that's just because it hasn't been detected yet. It's been spreading up from the south and in New England I doubt anyone would take the chance of eating raccoon meat. Wildlife rehabbers here all get vaccinated for rabies before working with raccoons.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 15, 2009)

Ravi said:


> She actually thinks DevNell is hot.


Oh so do you!!  Don't lie!!


----------



## random3434 (Jan 15, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> You can get rabies from them if they're cooked?????? I was under the impression that rabies was a virus, and therefore killable?



I wonder what the effects of eating rabie infected raccoon (or other animal carcass) has on the human body?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 15, 2009)

Anguille said:


> I don't know if heat destroys the virus but I doubt it.
> 
> They say rabies has not spread to raccoons in Missouri and further west but that's just because it hasn't been detected yet. It's been spreading up from the south and in New England I doubt anyone would take the chance of eating raccoon meat. Wildlife rehabbers here all get vaccinated for rabies before working with raccoons.



Heat destroys it, Anguille. They get vaccinated because raccoons bite viciously and if carry rabies. But I've never heard of anyone getting rabies from eating infected meat. Unless, of course, it's undercooked.

"Cooking would of course kill the virus.."
http://wildwoodsurvival.com/survival/health/rabies.html

Coons have always been susceptible to rabies. I was taught to avoid them at all costs, and I grew up on the west coast.


----------



## del (Jan 15, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> I wonder what the effects of eating rabie infected raccoon (or other animal carcass) has on the human body?



none, so far, but i'll let you know.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 15, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> View attachment 6645


I love raccoons!! I know a wildlife rehabber who rescues orphaned baby and injured raccoons and squirrels. At one point she had 12 babies of varied age and size. They are so fun to play with! So soft and gentle and curious about everything. They played with my earrings and explored my pockets. Their eyes are so intelligent looking and their fur is so soft.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 15, 2009)

NO EFFECT. The only way you can get rabies from infected meat is if you undercook it AND it gets into your bloodstream. The acids in your stomach kill it. Unless you have a cust in your mouth or an ulcer or something, people don't get it from ingesting contaminated meat.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 15, 2009)

http://www.breakitdownblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/rabid_raccoon.jpg


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 15, 2009)

http://www.inwap.com/mf/reboot/episodes/games/raccoon2.jpg


----------



## Anguille (Jan 15, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> Heat destroys it, Anguille. They get vaccinated because raccoons bite viciously and if carry rabies. But I've never heard of anyone getting rabies from eating infected meat. Unless, of course, it's undercooked.
> 
> "Cooking would of course kill the virus.."
> Wildwood Survival - Rabies - A Layman's Explanation
> ...



Interesting link, thanks! 

I think I'd play it safe and not eat it, if anyone offered me a coon burger. Besides, I like my meat rare.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 15, 2009)

http://images.teamsugar.com/files/upl1/1/13254/40_2008/Picture_21.png
http://scrink.com/blog/private/uploaded_images/01_raccoon_lgl-775992.jpg
http://i33.tinypic.com/idvlsi.jpg


----------



## Anguille (Jan 15, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> You spend way too much time on the internet, methinks.




Absolutely!!!!


----------



## catzmeow (Jan 15, 2009)

Anguille said:


> I love raccoons!! I know a wildlife rehabber who rescues orphaned baby and injured raccoons and squirrels. At one point she had 12 babies of varied age and size. They are so fun to play with! So soft and gentle and curious about everything. They played with my earrings and explored my pockets. Their eyes are so intelligent looking and their fur is so soft.




They are one of my favorite animals, as well.  We have a friend who had one as a pet, and it was as much fun as a barrel of monkeys.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 15, 2009)

catzmeow said:


> They are one of my favorite animals, as well.  We have a friend who had one as a pet, and it was as much fun as a barrel of monkeys.


Your lucky friend! They seem to be one of the kinds of wild animals that adapt well to domesticity. I would never take one out of the wild but if I found one that needed help, I would take it in. 
My friend, the wildlife rehabber had a coon that recovered from his broken leg but she can't get it to go back to the wild. He got too attached to her and now lives on her property like an outdoor cat.


----------



## random3434 (Jan 15, 2009)

Anguille said:


> I love raccoons!! I know a wildlife rehabber who rescues orphaned baby and injured raccoons and squirrels. At one point she had 12 babies of varied age and size. They are so fun to play with! So soft and gentle and curious about everything. They played with my earrings and explored my pockets. Their eyes are so intelligent looking and their fur is so soft.



Seperated at birth?


----------



## Anguille (Jan 15, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Seperated at birth?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 6646


  cute!


----------



## catzmeow (Jan 15, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> View attachment 6646



WE HAVE MATCHING CATS!

(I have 3.  Oddly enough, I have two torties, one is a pastel, the other a regular tortie.  They look like Dis's two cats.  And, the third is a tabby like EZ's).


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 15, 2009)

My mom had a "pet" raccoon too.

It was vicious, had to be kept on a logging chain. It got loose, went on a killing spree and had to be put out of everyone's misery.

I've seen raccoons that I thought were bears...walking three abreast of a railroad track and growling. Not a fun thing to encounter when alone.


----------



## Anguille (Jan 15, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> My mom had a "pet" raccoon too.
> 
> It was vicious, had to be kept on a logging chain. It got loose, went on a killing spree and had to be put out of everyone's misery.
> 
> I've seen raccoons that I thought were bears...walking three abreast of a railroad track and growling. Not a fun thing to encounter when alone.


If she kept it chained up, no wonder it went vicious! It was trying to escape !! Why did she chain it? Was it really a pet or some sort of live trophy?


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 15, 2009)

No, it was chained up because it was vicious and attacked people and animals.She was a very young girl, raised it from a kit.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 15, 2009)

"Raccoons are sometimes kept as pets, which is discouraged by many experts because the raccoon is not a domesticated species. Raccoons may act unpredictably and aggressively and it is usually impossible to teach them to obey commands.[203]" 

They are NOT candidates for family pets.

Raccoon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Anguille (Jan 15, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> "Raccoons are sometimes kept as pets, which is discouraged by many experts because the raccoon is not a domesticated species. Raccoons may act unpredictably and aggressively and it is usually impossible to teach them to obey commands.[203]"
> 
> They are NOT candidates for family pets.
> 
> Raccoon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Exactly. Which is why it was cruel of your mother to keep it captive and chained up.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 15, 2009)

You don't let dangerous animals loose, so there really was no option except...gulp...execution.

She raised a baby deer once, too. Unfortunately, a hunter shot and killed it. It's name was "Baby Love".


----------



## Anguille (Jan 15, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> You don't let dangerous animals loose, so there really was no option except...gulp...execution.
> 
> She raised a baby deer once, too. Unfortunately, a hunter shot and killed it. It's name was "Baby Love".


Perhaps her raccoon was too conditioned to living with human and when and if they tried to release it back into the wild, it couldn't adapt. I'll give your mother the benefit of the doubt. 
There are, however, methods of caring for and raising injured or orphaned animals so that release back into the wild can be done successfully.  

Sad about Baby Love.


----------



## AllieBaba (Jan 15, 2009)

The raccoon thing was about 65 years ago, it's been a while. They didn't know much about raising wild animals to be released then. I think her mean sister is the one who actually raised it, and mom inherited it.


----------



## random3434 (Jan 15, 2009)

AllieBaba said:


> She raised a baby deer once, too. Unfortunately, a hunter shot and killed it. It's name was "Baby Love".




I bet it was dilloduck, and "Baby Love" head is mounted on his wall.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 15, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> I bet it was dilloduck, and "Baby Love" head is mounted on his wall.



Well I mounted this chick that like to be called "baby love" --but it wasn't on the wall.


----------



## del (Jan 15, 2009)

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/23UkIkwy5ZM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/23UkIkwy5ZM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## random3434 (Jan 15, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> Well I mounted this chick that like to be called "baby love" --but it wasn't on the wall.



OK you perv, that was pretty fricking funny~!


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 15, 2009)

del said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/23UkIkwy5ZM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/23UkIkwy5ZM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]




THATS HER, DEL !!!   Don't tell you know who !


----------



## del (Jan 15, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> THATS HER, DEL !!!   Don't tell you know who !



[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6yoZH2nK7M8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6yoZH2nK7M8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 15, 2009)

del said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/6yoZH2nK7M8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/6yoZH2nK7M8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]



ah  girls bands--I like them Belinda is a cutie !


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 15, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> I bet it was dilloduck, and "Baby Love" head is mounted on his wall.



If this looks like "baby love", he was fine this morning and lucky too !


----------



## random3434 (Jan 15, 2009)

dilloduck said:


> If this looks like "baby love", he was fine this morning and lucky too !



Ah, how cute!



YOU LEAVE THOSE DEER ALONE!


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 15, 2009)

Echo Zulu said:


> Ah, how cute!
> 
> 
> 
> YOU LEAVE THOSE DEER ALONE!



I will--for at least until next November


----------

